

Something’s Happening Here - williamle8300
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/12/opinion/theres-something-happening-here.html?_r=1&ref=thomaslfriedman

======
williamle8300
Friedman does highlight some positive points of where America is though it
seems like the main point is the flux that America, nay, the global arena is
in - partly due to challenges, partly due to opportunities. I'm wondering how
HN users see the situation we're in.

------
suivix
More people are going to college now than ever. Life expectancy is higher.
Quality of entertainment is _much_ higher from both the devices we use and
content. You can learn so much on the Internet, and it's easier to do anything
(like finding when a venue is open, directions, etc.). I agree that
unemployment is some percentage points too high, but I wouldn't say the
general state of the U.S. is so bad. I also think pollution levels are lower
in the U.S. now than a few decades ago.

